# Audi TT vs Alfa Brera



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

*Silly Question but, Audi TT or Alfa Brera?*​
No question, Audi TT rules.4393.48%Actually, I think the Brera is better!36.52%


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Most of you will have seen the shoot out on Top Gear a while back between the Audi TT and the Alfa Brera.

If not, its easy to find on You Tube.

Anyway, found this thread on a Alfa Romeo forum.
Some of the comments make me laugh.

I guess they would say that! My mate has got one, looks OK, but not a patch on the TT in my eyes.

http://alfaowner.com/Forum/way-off-topi ... a-1-a.html

Then another thread with a fella's Brera issues, and we thought the TT had problems!

http://www.alfaowner.com/Forum/alfa-159 ... brera.html


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't really like the Brera's styling, the front half is very nice but the rear does not do it for me, especially from the side profile.

Now the spider on the other hand is just beautiful IMO but I have driven neither so I can't comment in that department.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Funnily enough, I was choosing between the TT and the Brera this time last year! Aside from the backend looking too hatchback-ish (and much like the new VW Scirocco)...it's an Alfa, so it's probably gonna leave me stranded on a hard-shoulder in pouring rain/snow!

The interior is nicer though, and I bet the seats don't sag!  Not that mine are...I went for Alcantara (as I'm a tight-fisted bar-steward) so no such problems for me!


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Didn't expect to see too many here voting for the Italian. I have to say the Italian is a stunning looking car but just doesn't live up to the Audi standards. I have owned an Alfa GT and Loved it. Never had one seconds trouble in it and it covered a lot of miles over poor country roads. Also never got tired of the many many admiring glances it got everywhere I went (the car not me  ). 
Having said all that i'd still go for the Audi TT. In my opinion it looks more up-to-date than the Brera and the drive is much better. Plus the depreciation on the italian is astounding.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

andyc83 said:


> Funnily enough, I was choosing between the TT and the Brera this time last year! Aside from the backend looking too hatchback-ish (and much like the new VW Scirocco)...it's an Alfa, so it's probably gonna leave me stranded on a hard-shoulder in pouring rain/snow!
> 
> The interior is nicer though, and I bet the seats don't sag!  Not that mine are...I went for Alcantara (as I'm a tight-fisted bar-steward) so no such problems for me!


Andy, the seats are very firm, almost too hard.
Typical Alfa styling inside the cabin, kinda like it, but feels a little dated.

Anyone I know who owns / owned an Alfa have not had issues, and not just minor either.

Lets face it - they are just crap!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Someone really thinks that interior is bett than the TT [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

This looks nice...... :lol:

Just doesn't carry it off for me.
That spoiler is dire.


----------



## Amit Anand (Apr 8, 2008)

Test - Audi TT Mk2, Alfa Romeo Brera, Mazda RX8


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

I owned an Alfa. I loved it. Even when i had Lambda sensor issues, or when the heater matrix went down in the middle of winter.
Remember meeting the guy i bought it off outside Paddington station and not even bothering to haggle with him.
Remember grinning all the way home. 

Loved the car, gave the car to my brother in the end as i couldnt bare to put it up for sale.

Black 145 cloverleaf, had a proper engine sound too.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dont like the looks, styling or the brand. not for me thanks.


----------



## safTT (Mar 19, 2008)

i was going for a brera until i found out that the 2.2diesel is the same price as a new TT.

The interior is fantastic if i compared it to the TT i would say German Banker's Office (TT) Vs Italian Coffee Shop (brera) . I loved the look of the car and the quad exhausts look superb. The panoramic roof is nice but leaves very little headroom. the boot lid looked awkward and i dont know how people get things in and out. i took 2 for a test drive, a diesel and the 2.2 petrol. Both ended up with faults DURING the test. 1st time round the engine went limp and wouldnt let me go above 2000 revs and kept beeping and warning me to go for a service, the 2nd time the steering whell controld stopped working. typical alfa :roll: .

Needless to say i went for the TT on LOOKs, PERFORMANCE AND RELIABILITTY - nO BRAINER


----------



## 011010010110000101101110 (Aug 19, 2007)

I went for a test drive in the Alfa and it was ok but the sump guard scraped on speed bumps and its an Alfa so its going to go wrong.
My last car was a 2002 Alfa 156 selespeed... that i was given because the bottom end had gone at 35,000 miles.... I put an engine from a scrap dealer in it drove it for a year and then sold it and still made a couple of thousand pounds profit..


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Redcar_TT said:


> This looks nice...... :lol:
> 
> Just doesn't carry it off for me.
> That spoiler is dire.


Looks too much like the Honda Civic.....and that's crap too...


----------



## Momus (Apr 1, 2008)

Am actually trading up from an Alfa GT to the TT TDi.

Hoping the build quality is better!!


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

the alfa offers more kilos of valuable metal per buck, but i guess that's about the only category where it's in the lead...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Own up - who voted for the Italian crap?


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

I test drove a GTV once. During my test drive (half and hour), the electric windows failed, the engine started making a strange noise, a bit of trim fell off onto my foot and when we pulled into the garage and I tried to get out a loud "twang" noise happened when I pulled the door handle.

The salesman had to get out of the car and open the door from the outside.

At which point I bellowed "No thank you" in a very loud voice as I briskly walked back to my own car. The car was only 3 years old and the salesman had told me they had just serviced it!

1st and only time I've ever gone near an Alfa AND in my opinion the inside of the Brera is minging.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Own up - who voted for the Italian crap?


What Tosh said!

Rebel maybe?? :lol:


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Well my dads Italian and he was a car trader, so he had a fair few Alfas and he prefers Merks.

I had a few suds and old type GTV'S when I was young, because I could pick them up cheap and smoke them on my dads trade insurance. I would never consider spending a lot of money on an Alfa, although I do like them, I like the TT a lot more.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

2 voters for the Alfa! 

Thats the idea of a poll, but would be interested to hear from who voted the Brera, WHY? :?:


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

It would have to be the TT for me ... but then, I would never ever ever buy an Alfa, so it would be almost anything over that!

I can understand why some people are attracted to the styling - compared to your average car manufacturer they perhaps try a little harder - but that's where their market it is, against other average brands, not premium brands.

Personally the styling doesn't float my boat, but my fiance loves them - stupid woman (the wedding is OFF!) :lol:

She likes them so much that she wanted to buy one, but I basically put my foot down and said there was just no way it was happening ... absolutely no way I'd put my hard earned cash into a white elephant like that. Not only do they depreciate like a stone (which I suppose you can mitigate by buying 2nd hand / nearly new), but the reliability and build quality is shocking.

In the end we got her a Honda Civic, which ticked the box regards something that looked a little bit different, a little bit funky, but (touch wood) it won't break!

Her best friend's dad has had Alfas for years and years however, and claims he has never had a problem ... at least nothing serious. So I don't know if he's just been lucky, of if it stands to reason that not all the cars are going to be turds, just most of them. Having said that, although HE hasn't had a problem, he sold the car to his daughter's fiance and shortly afterwards the engine died ... says it all.

I've just heard too many stories to the contrary to make me brave enough to buy one - not that I'd want to for other reasons anyway.

One thing that did mildly impress me about Alfas recently though was when same girl's fiance, a friend of mine, rolled his 156 (just after it had a new engine!) on the way back from my stag do ... and walked away! It wasn't the most severe crash, flipped once, in a field, because the near side front end dug in ... front 3 qtr is mangled, but the passenger area (and the rest of the car) stayed pretty much intact. Chap had mild concussion which meant he had to take it easy for a week, but he still came out for a pint that night. Pics below ... I reckon it'll T-Cut out :lol: ...


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

I hired one when I had sold my cars waiting for the new ones to come as I had a business trip to do to York from Sussex.














































Expecting it to be the diesel but it was the 3.2 which is 4wd. Still wasn't that impressed. Notchy gearbox, thirsty and didn't even sound like a proper alfa (at which point my old man told me, and proved it, that is actually the same engine as the Vectra GSI!).

Fun for the weekend but wouldn't want to own it


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

TT vs Brera?

Isn't it a bit of a silly question to ask on a TT forum? The results of this sort of poll are pointless. I'm sure if you go to an Alfa forum, the result would be the complete opposite.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

but 3 votes - thats 3 more than i expected?

Come on, sad people own up. I'd take a bus first.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

alfa can be no way compared to audi. It might look ok but as for handling and technical level (according to different tests) it sucks. Looks like a beautiful and useless piece of car to me!))))


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Flyboyben said:


> TT vs Brera?
> 
> Isn't it a bit of a silly question to ask on a TT forum? The results of this sort of poll are pointless. I'm sure if you go to an Alfa forum, the result would be the complete opposite.


Why pointless? Top Gear didn't see it as pointless.

The poll has shown a few surprises as a result.

The Alfa owner's would say the opposite yes, but they would be lieing! :twisted:


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

When I was a wee young boy my dads manager had an Alfa and I always wanted one.

When I was able to afford one they had just become rubbish. They look nice but the performance is terrible. It looks like a really fast car but a Fiesta ST would whip it, even the top of the range model.

That linked with bad suspension and the worst dealers in the whole world killed my Alfa dream.


----------



## Merl (Jan 8, 2008)

I almost prefer the front end of the Alfa, but the rest of the package falls a loooong way behind the MKII TT


----------

